# Wasser mit Silikon verunreinigt



## Schwimmteichler (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,
 nachdem ich festgestellt hatte, das das Wasser bei einer Betonschwelle im Bachlauf auch etwas unter der Schwelle hindurchläuft, wollte ich die Schwelle mit Silikon abdichten. Also die Schwelle Samstag früh hochgenommen, ca. 250 ml Silikon drunter verteilt und Schwelle wieder raufgedrückt. Das Silikon sollte nach 24 Stunden durchgehärtet sein, also habe ich den Bachlauf Sonntag abend (war schon dunkel) wieder in Betrieb genommen.

Montag früh trifft mich dann fast der Schlag. Offenbar war das Silikon alles anderes als ausgehärtet und wurde nahezu komplett ins Teichwasser gespült. Ich habe jetzt im ganzen Teich milchiges Wasser und nur noch ca. 50 cm Sichttiefe. Es haben sich vermutlich ca. 250 ml Silikon in ca. 65.000 Liter Wasser aufgelöst. 

Ich hatte nun die Hoffnung, das das im Pflanzenfilter hängenbleibt oder sich mit der Zeit absetzt. Aber nach 2 Tagen ist keine Besserung zu erkennen. Was tun? hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem derartigen Problem?

Theoretisch könnte man natürlich das Wasser wechseln, aber bei 65.000 Litern ist das nicht ohne und ich möchte nur ungern die ganze Biologie im Teich wegschmeißen. Den Pflanzen und Tieren scheint das bisher nicht auszumachen, aber ich hätte schon ganz gern wieder klares Wasser.


----------



## Schwimmteichler (4. Mai 2005)

Noch ein Nachtrag (falls relevant): Es war transparentes Silikon (hatte ich gerade rumliegen), welches im nicht ausgehärteten Zustand weiß ist.


----------



## Nestor (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,

das hört sich heftig an! Mh Silikon ist halt auch nicht gleich Silikon. Im Moment bin da selbst etwas ratlos, denn in wie weit sich Silikon überhaupt im Wasser lösen soll weiss ich net. Dachte da eher an eine kolloidale Lösung (also keine echte). Aber es war ja vermutlich noch gar nicht abgebunden. Jetzt müsste man halt wissen auf welcher Basis dein Silikon basiert. Da muss ich später mal nachlesen. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Schwimmteichler (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Nestor.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Also es war Silikon auf Wasserbasis. Habe nun auch einen toten __ Käfer gefunden. Das muß natürlich nicht zusammenhängen, aber langsam bekomme ich doch Angst, das das für das ein oder andere Getier toxisch ist.


----------



## Nestor (4. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

ich will nix falsches sagen und ich weiss auch net obs bei dir zutrifft, aber mir ist ein Silan bekannt das in einer Kondesationsreaktion mit Wasser reagiert. Und zwar ist Dimethyldichlorsilan. 
Wie alt war denn das Silikon. Steht da noch irgendwas auf der Kartusche drauf? Bestandteile? 
Ich bräuchte dann noch den Hersteller und die genaue Bezeichnung um nach einem Sicherheitsdatenblatt zu suchen! Dort sind gefährliche Inhaltsstoffe aufgelistet! 
Sind irgendwelche Warnzeichen auf der Packung? Also Xi für reizend z.b. oder Xn? 

mfg Björn


----------



## Jürgen (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Schwimmteichler,

ohne dir jetzt noch mehr Panik verschaffen zu wollen, aber ich würde *schleunigst das Wasser wechseln*. Lt. diverser Ökotests befinden sich in vielen Silikonmassen als Bakterien- und Pilzhemmer immer noch zinnorganische Verbindungen (z.B. TBT). Diese Verbindungen sind als stark wassergefährdend eingestuft und schädigen bereits in winzigen Konzentrationen Fauna und Flora. Das bißchen Essigsäure, was eventuell auch noch ins Wasser gelangt ist, bewirkt im Vergleich hierzu überhaupt nichts. 




Was auch noch hinzukommt, Silikonmasse ist biologisch nicht abbaubar und verbleibt somit für eine sehr sehr lange Zeit im Teich.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Schwimmteichler (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,

also das Silikon ist von Obi und läuft dort unter der Handelsmarke "Obi-Classic". Hersteller ist Soudal N.V. aus Belgien. Auf deren Website unter  www.soudal.com gibt es im Profibereich auch zahlreiche Datenblätter, aber das hat dort alles andere Bezeichnungen. Im passenden Bereich Retail findet man ein Silikon auf Wasserbasis, aber da gibt es keine technischen Datenblätter. Dort heißt es zu den Produkteigenschaften nur:

haftet auf porösen feuchten Untergründen 
keine chemischen Ausdünstungen, da bei der Aushärtung nur Wasser freigesetzt wird


----------



## Nestor (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,

naja im Zweifel für den Wasserwechsel. Aber dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass dort gefährliche Inhaltsstoffe drin sind, wenn keine Warnzeichen angebracht sind bzw. rein gar nichts vermerkt ist. Allerdings macht mich der Hinweis mit Sanitärsilikon schon etwas misstrauisch. Denn dort würde sich ein Fungizid im Silikon doch ganz gut machen  

Sollte also dieses Zeich auf der Packung sein, zögere nicht mit dem Wasserwechsel: 







All das Rumgerätsel bringt einen auch nicht weiter. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Berndt (4. Mai 2005)

hi, (wie auch immer du heißen magst...)!

Wenn mir so etwas passiert wäre, würde ich den "Tag danach" mit der Zeit vorher vergleichen. Du hast doch sicher den Teich öfter beobachtet. Gab es  viele Daphnien/Wasserflöhe, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, __ Molche, __ Schnecken......wenn sich am Leben im Teich nichts verändert hat, weiterbeobachten und erst später reagieren. Mit einem Wasserwechsel entfernst du sämtliches Leben im Teich und schadest ihm möglicherweise mehr, als es das Silikon "beabsichtigt".

Grüße!
Berndt
(Jürgens Beitrag habe ich jetzt erst gelesen, möglicherweise ist tatsächlich Wasserwechsel notwendig, meine Antwort ist rein gefühlsmäßig)


----------



## Schwimmteichler (5. Mai 2005)

Moin, 
also auf der Silikonkartusche steht nichts von "reizend" o.ä. So im nachhinein finde ich die Aufschrift "pilz- und bakkterienhemmend" aber auch  beunruhigend und habe mich deshalb doch für einen Wasserwechsel entschieden. Ich hoffe das in den bepflanzten Zonen und im Pflanzenfilter wenigstens ein bißchen Biologie überlebt... Beim erstmaligen Befüllen hatte ich ein Standrohr am Hydranten plus Feuerwehrschläuche. Das Befüllen über den Gartenschlauch wird rein rechnerisch 3 Tage dauern. Und natürlich fängt teilweise unter der Folie schon das Erdreich an nachzurutschen. So ein Mist. Und das alles wegen ein "bißchen" Silikon.

Ich habe die restentleerte Silikonkartusche ja zwischenzeitlich aus dem Müll gekramt. Ein paar Reste, die noch am Rand kleben sind nach 5 Tagen auch noch nicht durchgehärtet. Ich vermute wirklich einen Fabrikationsfehler. Aber die (Folge-)Schäden am Teich werden die mir deshalb wohl kaum ersetzen.


----------



## tomkt (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
wenn das Silikon nicht mehr aushärtet ist das Verfallsdatum abgelaufen.

Gruß,tomkt


----------



## Schwimmteichler (14. Juni 2005)

Hi,

war längere Zeit nicht hier. Trotzdem eine späte Antwort. Wenn es denn so ist, das überlagertes Silikon nicht mehr aushärtet, dann ist das wohl die plausibelste Erklärung. Habe bei Silikon noch nie nach Verfallsdaten geguckt. Nun bin ich schlauer.


----------

